
Now, Even the Government Has an App Store  - newacc
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/09/15/now-even-the-government-has-an-app-store/?ref=technology
======
andreyf
Great! Now I can get a "GOVERNMENT PROFESSIONAL EDITION - CALL C" for only
$746.91 [1]. But seriously, the front page looks half-decent (ignoring the
JPEG artifacts), but the rest of the site is like a very, very bad joke.

1\.
[https://apps.gov/cloud/advantage/catalog/product_detail.do?B...](https://apps.gov/cloud/advantage/catalog/product_detail.do?BV_UseBVCookie=Yes&oid=271819733&itemIndex=-1)

~~~
coderdude
I can't figure out what some of these apps even do. "GOVERNMENT ENTERPRISE
EDITION", $1,436.37

Yeah, let me just buy that $1500 iPhone app.

Edit: Removed link, realized you linked to the "PROFESSIONAL" edition.

~~~
andreyf
My link is now dead. Apparently, looking at a list of the app and clicking on
one of them yields a URL that only works a couple of hours. Great.

